# Donations in LMDC



## Zaigham Butt (Jun 3, 2013)

I have heard that LMDC takes donations of 15-20 lacs from students for admissions in the college.......Is this true??.......If so, Is this included in the fees or we have to pay 5-10 lacs separately each year??


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

hahah I don't think that donations are like a very overt affair? I mean it's not something you'd see in their prospectus. How about you call the admission office and ask? Hopefully someone studying at LMDC can tell you better.


----------



## Zaigham Butt (Jun 3, 2013)

zara13 said:


> hahah I don't think that donations are like a very overt affair? I mean it's not something you'd see in their prospectus. How about you call the admission office and ask? Hopefully someone studying at LMDC can tell you better.


Ahan, Where do u study.....or are u gonna apply this year ??


----------

